# Portage Lakes info



## Ranger391 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been looking at alot of site on info on Bass fishing on portage lakes an have came up empty handed, I would like to fish Turkeyfoot lake and that genral area was wondering if anyone has any info on what to do or where to start out searching plan on making my first trip in early April. If any one needs info on any NY lakes I can send you in the right direction. Thanks for any help,feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Ranger391 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've read about throwing top water baits just seems early for that.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ranger391......just go on line.......look up Portage Lakes Bait and Tackle....and give Ron Slater ( the owner) a Buzzz..... here is a number I have..330-644-0316 Hard to find a nicer guy than Ron........Hope this helps ya......


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's the map. Yep, Ron can give you some good details. Turkeyfoot is the biggest lake in the chain, East is the second biggest. North and Long are NOT navigatable from the main chain. There is a area called the "bones" near the New State Park launch that can be very productive in April. And there are many weedlines throughout the chain. And a ton of docks.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub270.gif


----------



## Ranger391 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info Guys it is appreciated verry much.


----------

